# στρέχω



## winegrower

Γεια! Έχω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το ρήμα στρέχω που, νομίζω προέρχεται από το αρχαίο "στέργω". Αν στην καθομολουμένη το μεταχειρίζεστε και στο πρώτο πρόσωπο (π.χ. δεν το στρέχω) ή μόνο σαν απρόσωπο (δεν στρέχει) όπως προκύπτει από κάποια sites που έψαξα.


----------



## elliest_5

Έχεις δίκιο για το "στέργω". Από τον Τριανταφυλλίδη:
*στρέγω* [stréγo] & *στρέχω* [stréxo]  *:* (λαϊκότρ.,  λογοτ.) στέργω, συγκατατίθεμαι, συγκατανεύω σε κτ. || (στο γ' προσ.)  ταιριάζει, αρμόζει.  [μσν. _στρέγω_  < αρχ. _στέργω_ με μετάθ. του [r] · μεταπλ. _στρέ(γω) -χω_  με βάση το συνοπτ. θ. _στρεξ-_] 
Επομένως έχει άλλη σημασία ως προσωπικό ("δε συμφωνώ" ??) και άλλη στο απρόσωπο ("δεν ταιριάζει")

Τώρα για να είμαι ειλικρινής εγώ όχι μόνο δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ (ούτε ως προσωπικό ούτε ως απρόσωπο) αλλά σχεδόν δεν το έχω ακούσει καν να χρησιμοποιείται (ελάχιστες φορές μόνο) και αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό έχει να κάνει με γεωγραφικές διαφορές (πχ. μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα αλλά όχι στην Πελοπόννησο)


----------



## an-alfabeto

Ούτε εγώ το έχω ακούσει ποτέ.


----------



## winegrower

Είμαι σίγουρος πως ορισμένοι θα το θυμάστε από κάποια παιγνίδια (κρυφτό κλπ) που παίζαμε παιδιά (π.χ.γιατί να τα φυλάω πάλι εγώ; Α δεν το στρέχω!), αλλά ήθελα να ξέρω αν σε άλλα μέρη της Ελλάδας το λένε  μόνο απρόσωπα "δεν στρέχει;" (το βρήκα σε κάποιο site και μου δημιουργήθηκε η απορία).


----------



## Δημήτρης

Πάντως ούτε και στην Κύπρο το λέμε. Όταν ήμουν στην ηλικία του κρυφτού χρησιμοποιούσαμε τα πιο κοινά "έν παίζω" και "έν(ι) στέκει".


----------



## elliest_5

Δημήτρης said:


> Πάντως ούτε και στην Κύπρο το λέμε. Όταν ήμουν στην ηλικία του κρυφτού χρησιμοποιούσαμε τα πιο κοινά "έν παίζω" και "έν(ι) στέκει".


Και "δεν πάει!" επίσης


----------



## cougr

winegrower said:


> Γεια! Έχω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το ρήμα στρέχω που, νομίζω προέρχεται από το αρχαίο "στέργω". Αν στην καθομολουμένη το μεταχειρίζεστε και στο πρώτο πρόσωπο (π.χ. δεν το στρέχω) ή μόνο σαν απρόσωπο (δεν στρέχει) όπως προκύπτει από κάποια sites που έψαξα.




Γεια σου winegrower, πάει πολύς καιρός που έχω ν' ακούσω αυτή την λέξη (το στρέχω δεν το έχω ξανασυναντήσει, εκτός από τώρα) αλλά είμαι εξοικειωμένος με τους ακόλουθους τύπους της λέξης: "στρέχει" και "στρέχουν/ε", με τη διαφορά όμως που εγώ τις ξέρω με διαφορετική έννοια από αυτές που ορίζουν τα λεξικά. Πχ με την σημασία που γνωρίζω εγώ, αυτές οι λέξεις χρησιμοποιούνται όταν κάποιος εκφράζει κάποιο παράπονο ή όταν κλαίγεται την μοίρα του. Οι ακόλουθες προτάσεις διευκρινίζουν τι εννοώ:

"......δεν ξαναπαίζω, εμένα δεν μου στρέχει το λαχείο."

" Τα κακά, μου στρέχουνε, το καλό δεν μου στρέχει."

Σίγουρα τέτοιες χρήσεις της λέξης προέρχονται από κάποιο γλωσσικό ιδίωμα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι από που και πώς τα έμαθα.


----------



## cougr

elliest_5 said:


> Και "δεν πάει!" επίσης



Hi elliest, ελπίζω να μου επιτρέψεις μια μικρή διόρθωση. Εδώ πάει το "έν πάει!"


----------



## elliest_5

cougr said:


> Hi elliest, ελπίζω να μου επιτρέψεις μια μικρή διόρθωση. Εδώ πάει το "έν πάει!"


Για τα κυπριακά ναι, εγώ το "καλαμάρισα" για να το ταιριάξω με τα δικά μου βιώματα


----------



## tzesyneas

Εγώ το θυμάμαι από τα παιχνίδια στα χωριά του Έβρου και το λέγαμε όλα τα παιδιά! στρέω, στρές, στρέει, στρέμε, στρέτε, στρέν. Μονο που δεν προφέρεται καθόλου το "χ".   π.χ. Άμα δε με κάνεις ορτάπακα εγώ δεν στρέω!


----------



## Cynastros

- Στρέχεις ? - στρέχω,   ή  - δεν στρέχω  και σήμαινε,  συμφωνείς ? συμφωνώ ή διαφωνώ , ίσως και με την έννοια του συντρέχω  
σ.. τρέχω. 
Έτσι το θυμάμαι στα χωριά του Ολύμπου απο τους τότε ντόπιους κατοίκους. Με την ευκαιρία .. πιστεύω πως έχει να κάνει με το ρήμα <προστρέχω>. Το <Στρέχω> με μετατόπιση του ρ και τροπή του χ σε γ  , γίνεται <στέργω> = αρκούμαι, αγαπώ, υπομένω, βεβαιώ ,προέρχεται από το ρήμα <στώ>  .. ορθοί στώμεν καλώς.. και μάλλον συμφωνεί στο νόημα με τα παραπάνω.


----------



## elliest_5

cynastros said:


> - Στρέχεις ? - στρέχω,   ή  - δεν στρέχω  και σήμαινε,  συμφωνείς ? συμφωνώ ή διαφωνώ , ίσως και με την έννοια του συντρέχω
> σ.. τρέχω.
> Έτσι το θυμάμαι στα χωριά του Ολύμπου απο τους τότε ντόπιους κατοίκους. Με την ευκαιρία .. πιστεύω πως έχει να κάνει με το ρήμα <προστρέχω>. Το <Στρέχω> με μετατόπιση του ρ και τροπή του χ σε γ  , γίνεται <στέργω> = αρκούμαι, αγαπώ, υπομένω, βεβαιώ ,προέρχεται από το ρήμα <στώ>  .. ορθοί στώμεν καλώς.. και μάλλον συμφωνεί στο νόημα με τα παραπάνω.



Θα ήταν αρκετά δύσκολο (αλλά όχι απίθανο) να προέρχεται από ένα ρήμα όπως το "προστρέχω", μια τέτοια ετυμολόγηση όμως δε θα εξηγούσε την ύπαρξη του μεσαιωνικού τύπου "στρέγω". Επίσης, η πορεία από το "στρέχω" στο "στέργω" είναι η αντίστροφη (το "στερ" του στέργω γίνεται "στρε" και το γ--> χ, αυτό επιβεβαιώνεται τόσο από την ύπαρξη του "στρέγω" όσο και από φωνολογικούς νόμους, συν το ότι στα αρχαία ελληνικά υπάρχει "στέργω" αλλά όχι "στρέχω"    )

*Επίσης, μικρή διόρθωση: το ρήμα είναι "ίστημι" - "στωμεν"= 1 πληθ. υποτακτικής του αορ. β' (έστην)


----------



## provataki

στην Ηπειρο απ'όπου κατάγομαι, χρησιμοποιούσαμε τις εκφράσεις "δε με στρέει" και "δε στρέγομαι" κατά τη διάρκεια ομαδικών παιγνιδιών για να δηλώσουμε πως κάτι από τους κανόνες ή τη διαδικασία δε μας συνέφερε.


----------



## winegrower

Παρακολουθώντας πόσες τοπικές παραλλαγές της έκφρασης εμφανίζονται, σκέφτομαι ότι πιθανότατα οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι συνδέεται με παιδικά παιγνίδια.Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να συγκρίναμε κι άλλες φράσεις, τραγούδια κλπ. κλασσικών παιγνιδιών (τύπου: α μπε μπα μπλομ) για να δούμε πως διαμορφώνονται σε διάφορα μέρη της χώρας. Αν μας το επιτρέψει βέβαια η Ειρήνη..


----------



## Cynastros

Στο μέγα ετυμολογικό αναφέρεται , 
< Στέργω> . Εί μεν συντάττεται μετα δοτικής το αρκούμαι. Εί δε μετα αιτιατικής, σημαίνει το αγαπώ και φιλώ [εξ ού και η παραγωγή της λέξης  *Στοργή* ]. Γίγνεται παρα το στέγω, ό  σημαίνει το υπομένω. Τούτο παρα το Στώ  ΄ρήμα,  ό σημαίνει το  ιστώ και το εδραιώ και *βεβαιώ*. Από του Στώ  ούν, στέγω και πλεονασμό του  ρ ,  στέργω … 
Δεν ξέρω που να κοιτάξω για το μεσαιωνικό τύπο  <στρέγω> ,  τα λεξικά μου δεν αναφέρουν τέτοια λέξη. 
Υπάρχει λοιπόν και η άλλη εκδοχή του ρήματος Στώ . Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση πάντως .


----------



## elliest_5

cynastros said:


> Στο μέγα ετυμολογικό αναφέρεται


Γρήγορη μεθοδολογική σημείωση: το Μέγα Ετυμολογικό (12ος αι.) είναι μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πηγή αλλά ο τρόπος με τον οποίο το συμβουλευόμαστε χρειάζεται προσοχή: επειδή ο/οι συγγραφέας (συγγραφεις) του δεν είχαν ακόμα στη διάθεσή τους επιστημονικά "εργαλεία" για τη μελέτη της γλώσσας και ταυτόχρονα είχαν στόχο τη "ρύθμιση" και όχι την απλή περιγραφή της γλώσσας, πολλοί τύποι είναι "μαγειρεμένοι" /κατασκευασμένοι ωστε να ταιριάζουν με διάφορες υποθετικές ετυμολογήσεις. 

Τώρα ρήμα "στω" στα αρχαία ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει, θα μπορούσα να υποθέσω (με πολύ μεγάλη επιφύλαξη) πως κάποια στιγμή στα Μεσαιωνικά  η υποτακτική αορίστου β' του "ίστημι"  χρησιμοποιήθηκε με σημασία ενεστώτα ή, εναλλακτικά, οτι οι συγγραφείς του Μεγάλου Ετυμολογικού θεώρησαν πως ο "σωστός" τύπος του μεσαιωνικού "στέκω"   ήταν στω.

Όπως και να χει, δε βλέπω ετυμολογική συγγένεια με το "στέργω"


----------

